# scent 'dictionary'



## Caderas (Dec 31, 2009)

does anyone know of a site that shows perfumes with all the included ingriedients/scents in them?

i've tried searching before and get some that only have a few perfumes.  but i need one that has a plethora of options to search!  TIA lovelies <3


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 31, 2009)

sephora's webpage breaks it down quite nicely and you can sort by stuff you like.


----------



## Ankica (Jan 2, 2010)

Perfumes and Colognes Magazine, Perfume Reviews and Online Community - Fragrantica.com


----------

